

From 0 to 60: Our stats since we launched. - fabiandesimone
http://blog.twitalbums.com/two-months-in-the-making

======
idlewords
This is more like from 0 to 2. You've spent zero dollars on marketing and...
you have zero dollars in revenue, and not even a way for hypothetical heavy
users who fall in love with your site to buy credits if they use up the 50
free credits that come with each new account.

Giving raw user numbers, or albums created, is a meaningless metric. You can
always get people to sign up and try something once. How many users have
created multiple albums? How many were active two weeks after signing up? How
many would be willing to pay for credits?

I'm all for valedictory posts (and self-promotion!) but this is not much to
look at yet. I would suggest you make your first priority giving people who
actually want to pay you money the opportunity to do so.

~~~
fabiandesimone
Actually there is a way to buy credits. Is located in the up-loader (inside
any album). We are in the process of making it more visible.

I completely agree with you on giving people who actually want to pay money
the opportunity to do so. I really like how you do it in <http://pinboard.in>
by the way :)

~~~
idlewords
Ah, I see - I was looking at the FAQ entry on
<http://twitalbums.com/learnmore.html>.

I appreciate the compliment! But all credit should go to joshu for that
pricing model.

For what it's worth, I think payments are one of the most painful parts of an
app to work on. Any bugs catch people at their grouchiest moment (handing over
money), and the available payment options all suck in various ways.

Best of luck to you guys!

~~~
fabiandesimone
Thanks!

------
siong1987
I think you should add a link directed to your service from your blog. For
those who are lazy enough to type the link, here it is:
<http://twitalbums.com>

~~~
fabiandesimone
Thank you!

------
andrewcooke
spanish speaker? you have "mayor" instead of "major" (que tengan buena
suerte....)

~~~
fabiandesimone
Gracias :)

